# Central NY?



## danscapes (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi
I was wondering if there was anyone or any support groups in the central NY area?


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Not that I know of. I'm from cny tho. Anyone else?


----------



## Raq (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd be interested in one in the Central NY area as well!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## oliviaharis (Aug 8, 2008)

Have you contacted Jan Mackenzie from the NPF? The NPF usually has a list of people who might be interested in joining a group in a specific area, if you wish to become an affiliated group that is.
--------------------------------
oliviaharis
New York Treatment Centers


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I live in Delaware County, the county right on the inner corner of New York on the bottom. I'm not sure if that's close to you or not.


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

im from long island is there anyone close to there??


----------

